# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Τα χρώματα στα καναρίνια Τιμπράντο

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> βασιλη σαν χρωμα ειναι πανεμορφο ,αλλα απο αιμα τιμπραντισιο δεν ξερω πως παει .......


Μια χαρα παει Πάνο.

βέβαια τα πουλάκια που κελαηδάνε καλύτερα ειναι τα πρασινα....και νομιζω οτι και στους διαγωνισμους το 90% ειναι καταπρασινα.τα υπολοιπα χρώματα χανουν λιγο στην φωνη.

η μαγκια ειναι να βγει πουλακι λευκο ας πουμε ...απο 2 πρασινα . αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο...και οχι απο ασπρη καναρα.

----------


## orion

Το πιο κλασικό *χρώμα στα καναρίνια Timbrado* είναι το πράσινο, ακολουθούν τα παρδαλά, και πιο σπάνια εμφανίζονται τα κίτρινα, τα κανελί (cinnamon), τα μπλε ή γκρι (bleu) και ακόμα πιο σπάνια τα λευκά. 

 

 Γενικά επικρατεί η άποψη (χωρίς αυτό να είναι κανόνας) ότι τα πράσινα Timbrados είναι και τα καλύτερα ποιοτικά. 
 

 Το πράσινο καναρίνι ουσιαστικά είναι φαινοτυπικά πιο κοντά στο αρχέγονο καναρίνι. 



Αρχέγονο Καναρίνι



.......................................


Πολλοί υποστηρίζουν ότι το *χρώμα στα Timbrados* έχει να κάνει και με την *ποιότητά* του. Έτσι, τα πουλιά που πλησιάζουν στον φαινότυπο του αρχέγονου καναρινού θεωρείται ότι μπορούν να έχουν καλύτερη ποιότητα.

Από την άλλη πλευρά όμως υπάρχουν εκτροφείς οι οποίοι, με απόδειξη τα Timbrados τους, υποστηρίζουν ότι το χρώμα *δεν επηρεάζει* την ποιότητα του τραγουδιού. Ο *Miguel Angel Paniagua*, όπως αναφέρει στο blog του, εκτρέφει επιλεκτικά τα *λευκά και γκρι Timbrados* και μάλιστα παραδοσιακά ως κληρονομιά από τον παππού του, με εξαιρετικά αποτελέσματα και πολύ καλά Timbrados με διακρίσεις.


Ο φίλος Βαγγέλης  Δημουλιάς έχει δημοσιεύσει στο forum: http://timbradot47.forumup.gr, τους *κατάλληλους συνδυασμούς χρωμάτων* στα ζευγάρια, όπως τα ανέφερε κριτής σε παλαιότερο διαγωνισμό, ώστε να έχουμε την *καλύτερη δυνατή ποιότητα φωνής* στα Timbrado:


1. Το *πράσινο* μπορούμε να το ζευγαρώσουμε με οποιοδήποτε    χρώμα χωρίς πρόβλημα.  

2. Το *γκρι* μπορούμε να το ζευγαρώσουμε είτε με πράσινο είτε με             πρασινοκίτρινο. 

             3. Το *σίναμον * μπορούμε να το ζευγαρώσουμε μόνο με πράσινο.

4. Το *κίτρινο* μπορούμε να το ζευγαρώσουμε με όλα τα χρώματα εκτός από γκρι και σίναμον. 

5. Το *κιτρινοπράσινο* μπορούμε να το ζευγαρώσουμε με όλα τα χρώματα εκτός από σίναμον. 

6. Το *άσπρο* (από τα ποιο σπάνια) μπορούμε να το ζευγαρώσουμε με όλα τα  χρώματα εκτός από το σίναμον. Για να βγάλουμε τώρα άσπρα πουλιά και να  είναι στο επίπεδο των σκούρων υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία. Η  διαδικασία αυτή είναι η εξής:   
1. πρώτον ζευγαρώνουμε άσπρο με κίτρινο (ποτέ δύο άσπρα μαζί). Από αυτό  το ζευγάρι θα πάρουμε κάποια άσπρα πουλιά τα οποία όμως θα είναι ένα  επίπεδο ποιο κάτω από τα κανονικά. 

2. δεύτερον ζευγαρώνουμε ένα γκρι με ένα πράσινο ή ένα πρασινοκίτρινο.  Από αυτό το ζευγάρι δεν πρόκειται να πάρουμε ποτέ άσπρα πουλιά αλλά τα  πουλιά που θα βγούνε θα έχουν στο γονίδιό τους το άσπρο χρώμα. 

3. τρίτον παίρνουμε ένα από τα άσπρα μικρά που θα βγάλουμε από το πρώτο  ζευγάρι και το ζευγαρώνουμε με ένα πουλί από το δεύτερο ζευγάρι. Από  αυτή τη διασταύρωση θα πάρουμε πιθανών κάποια άσπρα τα οποία όμως θα  είναι στο ίδιο επίπεδο με τα σκούρα.  

*
πηγή: http://timbradoscanary-r74.blogspot.gr*_ --> κομμάτι από το άρθρο:  Τα χρώματα των καναρινιών φωνής Timbrado Espanol
_


*Και  έτσι για να ψαρώσετε απολαύστε τους λευκούς τενόρους:*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ενδιαφερον το θεμα για ωραια συζητηση.

Αν μπορει ο Δημήτρης να ανοιξει ενα νεο θεμα ...να μεταφερθει η συζητηση ....και να συνεχισουμε εκει...για να μην ειμαστε εκτος θεματος στο συγκεκριμένο thread.

----------


## PAIANAS

Σπάνια τα λευκά ε ...Τότε έχω βγάλει φέτος 4 σπάνια ....και από φωνή..θα με κάνετε να αυτοδιαφημιστώ,αλλά θα το κάνω προς χάρην της παρέας  ::

----------


## PAIANAS

Συμφωνώ για τα πράσινα,αν και στο youtube κυκλοφορούν και αρκετοί λευκοί πρωταθλητές (όπως ο παραπάνω) αλλά και γκρι .

----------


## yannis37

τα ολοασπρα δεν μου αρέσουν αλλά μου αρεσουν πολύ σαν τον κατω κατω τον παρδαλο

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Να ευχαριστήσω την Διαχειριση για την μεταφορά του thread

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εντύπωση μου κάνει βεβαια το γεγονός πώς γίνεται να μην υπαρχει κόκκινο χρώμα στα συγκεκριμένα πουλια.

Παίζουν όλα τα χρώματα ...με απογορευτικό το "κόκκινο"

Γιατί άραγε ?

----------


## jk21

γιατι αν υπαρχει ο κοκκινος παραγοντας (μονιμος ,οχι απο προσωρινο βαψιμο ) σημαινει οτι το πουλι δεν ειναι καθαρο καναρινι τιμπραντο αλλα προσμιξη με καναρινι χρωματος κοκκινου παραγοντα που εισηλθε στα καναρινια μεσω διασταυρωσης καποια στιγμη (υβριδισμος ) με τον σπινο της βενεζουελας (red siskin  ή επισημα carduelis cucullata )  *Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;*

----------


## PAIANAS

Γιατί το συγκεκριμένο καναρίνι φωνής προέρχεται και μοιάζει στα χαρακτηριστικά,στο άγριο καναρίνι που ήταν κατά βάση πρασινωπό .
Όλα τα άλλα χρώματα γκρί-γκρί/μπλέ, κανελλί , λευκό η αποχρώσεις τους είναι επιτρεπόμενες εκτός από το κόκκινο .Εάν αυτό εμφανιστεί στο χρωμότυπο του πουλιού συμπεραίνεται ότι δεν είναι χαρακτηριστικό του είδους ..

Και κάποια ενδιαφέροντα αρθράκια 
http://translate.google.gr/translate...ed=0CD4Q7gEwAw

http://translate.google.gr/translate...ed=0CC8Q7gEwAQ

http://translate.google.gr/translate...ed=0CDcQ7gEwAg

http://translate.google.gr/translate...ed=0CGYQ7gEwCA

----------


## orion

> Γιατί το συγκεκριμένο καναρίνι φωνής προέρχεται και μοιάζει στα χαρακτηριστικά,στο άγριο καναρίνι που ήταν κατά βάση πρασινωπό .
> Όλα τα άλλα χρώματα γκρί-γκρί/μπλέ, κανελλί , λευκό η αποχρώσεις τους είναι επιτρεπόμενες εκτός από το κόκκινο .Εάν αυτό εμφανιστεί στο χρωμότυπο του πουλιού συμπεραίνεται ότι δεν είναι χαρακτηριστικό του είδους ..
> 
> Και κάποια ενδιαφέροντα αρθράκια 
> http://translate.google.gr/translate...ed=0CD4Q7gEwAw
> 
> http://translate.google.gr/translate...ed=0CC8Q7gEwAQ
> 
> http://translate.google.gr/translate...ed=0CDcQ7gEwAg
> ...


  παρατήρησηγια τον κόκκινο παράγοντα: να εμφανισθεί κόκκινο μόνιμο (όπως είπε  και  ο jk21 παραπάνω), όχι από χρωματισμό λόγω διατροφής κλπ... απλά οι κριτές το κόβουν  αν το δουν γιατί απλά δεν μπορούν να ξέρουν την ώρα της κρίσης από που πήρε χρώμα ένα πουλί... (συμπέρασμα από συζήτηση με ξένους εκτροφείς και κριτές)

----------


## PAIANAS

Σωστά Χρήστο ..και λογικά .Δεν μπορεί να είναι μάντεις .Ότι βλέπουν κρίνουν.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ερώτηση.

Δεν μπορει να διακρινει καποιος αν ενα πουλακι είναι βαμένο ή οχι ?

----------


## PAIANAS

Την ώρα του διαγωνισμού Βασίλη,δεν μπορεί και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να γίνει τέτοιου είδους ανάλυση και έρευνα .Για ποιό λόγο ένα καναρίνι τιμπράντος να έχει ετερόκλητα και ξένα προς το είδος στοιχεία .Σωστά αποκλείεται .

----------


## yannis37

γιαυτό και δεν θα δουν ποτε καροτο στο πιάτο τους :Mad0234:

----------


## jk21

εκτος πτεροροιας δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να επηρεαστουν ακομα και 2 φορες να δινεις την εβδομαδα.ουτε τοτε με τετοια συχνοτητα αλλα εστω τοτε καλα ειναι να φιλαει καποιος τα ρουχα του

----------


## jk21

για να καταλαβεις τι λεω ,αν ενα πουλι δεν ειναι κοκκινο  δεν ειναι ευκολο να επηρεστει .εδω δινουμε ποσο κανθαξανθινη για να γινει λιγο πιο κοκκινο απο πορτοκαλι ... τα μονα μη κοκκινα που επηρεαζονται ειναι οσα τυχαινει να πινουν νερο που εχει και χρωστικη .συμβαινει σε εκτροφεις με χρωματος και τιμπραντο ... που βαριουνται να βαζουν νερο χωρις και με χρωστικη ... μην απορεις ... συμβαινει .. συμβαινει ...

επισης μια τροφη με φουλ καροτινη ,η σπιρουλινα ,ειναι καταπρασινη λογω χλωροφυλλης .καμμια σπιρουλινα δεν εβαψε πορτοκαλι πρασινοκιτρινα καναρινια  ...

----------


## PAIANAS

Δημήτρη δεν είναι να κάνεις τόση προσπάθεια και να τη βρεις από το καρότο ..δεν παθαίνουν και τίποτα αν δεν φάνε καρότο .

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ η προβιταμινη Α που δινουν τα καροτενοειδη αν δεν δοθει απο αυγα φρεσκα σαν βιταμινη Α ,πρεπει να δοθει απο χορταρικα και λαχανικα με καροτενοειδη ... δεν ειναι μονο το καροτο ...το μπροκολο ,το σεσκουλο αλλα και αλλα με μπολικη προβιταμινη Α (που γινεται βιταμινη εντος οργανισμου με την βοηθεια του ηλιου ) ,εχουν αρκετη γιατι απλα εχουν μπολικη Β καροτινη και ας μην την βλεπουμε με πορτοκαλι   χρωμα γιατι την κρυβει η χλωροφυλλη .κανεις δεν εβαψε με μπροκολο τα κιτρινα καναρινια ,πορτοκαλι ...

----------


## PAIANAS

Δε μίλησα για μπρόκολο ..για καρότο μιλάμε ...έχουν και τα δύο καροτενοειδή αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο .

----------


## jk21

ναι το μπροκολο εχει παραπανω 



μπροκολο στα 100γρ

http://ndb.nal.usda.gov/ndb/foods/show/3050?fg=Vegetables+and+Vegetable+Products&man=&lfa  cet=&count=&max=25&sort=&qlookup=&offset=150&forma  t=Full&new=

Carotene, beta 1 2 3
µg
*9226*






αλλα και το σπανακι δεν παει πισω


http://www.carrotmuseum.co.uk/betacarotene.html



*An excellent vegetable to add to a wrap or calzone, raw spinach provides 5626μg of beta-carotene per 100g serving. Due to water loss during cooking, cooked spinach provides even more beta-carotene with 6288μg per 100g serving


*

ενω τα καροτα  ....

*The beta-carotene in carrots gives them their orange color. 100 grams of raw carrots provides 8285μg of beta-carotene, one medium sized carrot(61g) will provide 5053μg, and one baby carrot(10g) will provide 639μg






*

----------


## PAIANAS

http://www.spanishtimbradobreeders.c...h_timbrado.htm

----------


## jk21

αν εβαλες το λινκ για το καροτο και τα αλλα λαχανικα που ειναι φουλ σε καροτενοειδη ,μαλλον επιβεβαιωνει οτι κανενα τιμπραντο δεν κινδινευει να βαφτει με αυτα .

αν το εβαλες για την προταση για red rape και οχι μαυρου (το μαυρο προφανως αποδεχονται και αυτοι οτι καπου χωλαινει .... ) απλα δεν εχουν ψαξει να βρουνε οτι εκει που το μαυρο εχει ερουκικο 52% ,το κοκκινο εχει 40-42% 

 .... σου λενε οτι ειναι πιο γλυκο ειναι και οκ ... αμ δε ....

*Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια  post 92*rubsen .... καποιοι λενε οτι δεν ειναι τοσο κακο οσο το rape seed (brassica napus ) ... με λιγο ψαξιμο βρισκουμε οτι το rubsen (κοκκινη ποικιλια ) ειναι η γερμανικη λεξη για την ποικιλια brassica campestris
http://books.google.gr/books?id=R3dT...rubsen&f=false
https://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q...w=1280&bih=905
του οποιου την συσταση σε μη μεταλλαγμενη ποικιλια (που εκεινη εχει χαμηλο ερουκικο αλλα ειναι μεταλλαγμενη .... ) η συσταση σε ερουκικο σε εγκριτη δημοσιευμενη ερευνα εν ετει 2009 ειναι γυρω στο 40 % .....
http://jcsp.org.pk/index.php/jcsp/ar...ewFile/356/114 (πινακες σελ 820 και κατω )

----------


## PAIANAS

Η χλωροφύλλη στα πράσινα λαχανικά καλύπτει το κίτρινο χρώμα της λουτεΐνης και της ζεαξανθίνης...Το λίνκ απλά λέει ότι στην εκπαίδευση δίνονται με μέτρο τα λαχανικά .Εγώ θα ξαναπώ ότι είναι κρίμα να έχεις κάνει τόση προσπάθεια για τα φωνητικά του πουλιού και να φανείς απερίσκεπτος στο θέμα της διατροφής.
Αν κοπεί από χρώμα, ψάξε να βρεις από ποιά πηγή το καροτενοειδές εμφάνισε κοκκινωπό χρώμα ...Δεν δίνουμε για μια περίοδο ησυχάζουμε ..απλό δεν είναι?
*Στείλε pm και στους Ισπανούς να τους αλλάξεις ..

----------


## jk21

λαχανικα υπο ελεγχο αναφερονται για την περιοδο πριν τους διαγωνισμους .την υπολοιπη περιοδο πριν απο αυτην (δηλαδη και στην πτεροροια ) η αναφορα ειναι σαφης  για χρηση καροτου που δινει ωραιο τονο οπως λεει και στο χρωμα .αλλο ωραιος τονος (πλουσιος φυσικος χρωματισμος ) και αλλο αλλαγη χρωματισμου .συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι λογικο ειναι καποιος να φοβαται ,αλλα μαλλον φοβαται αδικα αν δεν χορηγει κανθαξανθινη ή συνθετικη συμπυκνωμενη Β CAROTENE

*Alternate greens and/or fruit every other day partly to prevent boredom in their diet but mostly to give the birds a large variety of necessary nutrients. One day provide greens, such as collards, kale, dandelion, or spinach, and the next day provide a fruit such as oranges, apple, cucumber, corn-on-the-cob, watermelon, or cantaloupe. The canaries generally like carrots if they have been grated before serving, and carrots give a good rich color to the birds. Sprinkle a vitamin/mineral powder on the grated carrots and the canaries will eat the mixture with enthusiasm. Feed only enough of these greens and fruit so that they are consumed in about two hours. If they stay in the cages longer than that, you have fed too much.



*

----------

